
Ask HN: What's the Future of Program Synthesis? - mokshjawa
I see that program synthesis has recently becoming a hot topic. Where do you see this going in the next decade and in the long-term future? Is it reasonable to imagine a world where AI can automatically synthesize programs?
======
petermcneeley
Here is a survey: [https://alexpolozov.com/blog/program-
synthesis-2018/](https://alexpolozov.com/blog/program-synthesis-2018/)

